# DM Seeking a player in Garland, TX



## The_lone_gunman (May 19, 2002)

My group needs one more person for a Friday game that starts at 6pm. The campaign is set in the Forgotten Realms, in the country of Vaasa. If you are interested, pls send me an email at jngibbs@hotmail.com.

Thanks!

TLG


----------

